

Your relationship with food - darrelsumi
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2012/10/foodrelationship/

======
orangecat
_Why do people order a cheeseburger, fries, dessert and a_ Diet* Coke?*

Why not? Having a cheeseburger doesn't mean you don't care at all about your
health, it means you've decided that the short-term pleasure it gives you is
more valuable than the long-term benefits from having a salad instead. And if
you're indifferent between the taste of regular and diet Coke, it makes
perfect sense to go for the healthier one.

The no-sugar-no-burgers-ever crowd is oddly similar to the abstinence-only-
sex-ed crowd. A large number of people would agree that one of those groups is
sensible and responsible, and the other is a bunch of uptight weirdos.

~~~
diab0lic
"You forget that so much of what makes food good or bad is in your head"

What I take away from this is that you can self-efface any sort of preference
for such foods. Frankly I think cheeseburgers, fries, and coke are gross. They
are made with the lowest quality ingredients, makes me feel like crap and cost
money. Theres nothing good about that in my mind, and so for me I'd whip up a
salad over that any day.

